# Lizards > General Geckos >  Sneezing?

## Lunawf

Normal, or not normal?

I only heard him do it twice.....his tank is right next to my computer monitor, and when i turn off his light he frequently sits there and watches , it is funny, but tonight he sneezed....that is the only time i have ever heard him do that.  

Do you think i should worry...should i make changes?

----------


## blackcrystal22

Snakes can't sneeze.
What you saw was most likely a hiss. If he saw you move or something, a hiss sounds a lot like a sneeze. He may have tried to strike a bit too which could've explained the quick jerk that was 'sneeze-like'.

----------


## Lunawf

Maybe I should clerify but this is my Crested Gecko that did this!!

----------


## ev477

Haha... I don't think lizards are able to sneeze, the closest thing you'd probably see is Marine iguanas in Galapagos islands blowing salt water out of their nose...
It's probably something similar to a hiss or maybe a mating call or something... maybe make it so the computer screen doesn't glow into his cage if you think that is bothering him...

I don't know a whole lot about lizards but one time of anything shouldn't be anything serious

----------


## Patrick Long

Are you sure it isnt barking?

They are small so it may not sound like much.

----------


## GATOR GIRL

> Normal, or not normal?
> 
> I only heard him do it twice.....his tank is right next to my computer monitor, and when i turn off his light he frequently sits there and watches , it is funny, but tonight he sneezed....that is the only time i have ever heard him do that.  
> 
> Do you think i should worry...should i make changes?


I AM NOT SURE WHEN U POSTED THIS AS THIS IS MY FIRST TIME JOINING ON HERE BUT YES IT IS SNEEZING THAT YOU ARE HEARING I HAVE 2 BALL PYTHONS AND ONE DOES IT ALL THE TIME NONSTOP AND LOUD ITS CRAZY I HAVE TOOK HIM TO THE VET AND HE GETS MEDS ETC ITS RESPIRATORY INFEC HE IS USUALLY FINE JUST SNEEZES ALMOST LIKE ALERGYS LOL I KEEP AN EYE ON HUMIDITY ETC I LOVE MY BABIES AND ALSO U WILL KNOW THE DIFF HE WILL HISS WHEN HE DOESNT WANT TO PLAY BUT YOU CAN TELL IT SOUNDS LIKE A SNEEZE ...GOOD LUCK :Snake:

----------


## GATOR GIRL

> Snakes can't sneeze.
> What you saw was most likely a hiss. If he saw you move or something, a hiss sounds a lot like a sneeze. He may have tried to strike a bit too which could've explained the quick jerk that was 'sneeze-like'.


I have 2 ball pythons and yes they sneeze only one does it all the time like alergies the vet says and respiratory infect etc but he does it all the time and loud u will know when u hear it and yes he will hiss too when he isnt wanting to play i guess u have to see n hear it to know but they do

----------

